# DRIFTING ON A MEMORY CC AND LATINS FINEST CC SOFT BALL TOURNAMENT



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND TEAMS TO COME OUT FOR A GREAT DAY AT THE SOBOBA SPORT COMPLEX IN THE SOBOBA RESERVATION!!!!!!! PLEASE RSVP YOUR TEAMS AND LETS DO THIS ADMITION IS FREE AND THE WINNING TEAM WILL GET A TROPHY AND A $200 CASH MONEY PRIZE!!!!BRING YOUR A GAME AND LETS DO THIS!!!!*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Fun for the whole family


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:boink:lets go out swingging...:boink:BUMP.BUMP..


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Who's gonna come thru?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.

Call and register your club or team. And take this trophy and $200


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​TO THE TOP*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *​TO THE TOP*


What's up player. You guys ready to get a team going?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Its going to be nice


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

How many teams do we have so far


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Q-vo ...gonna be a good tournament


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> How many teams do we have so far


 WILL SEE :x:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump 2 TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Call and register your club or team. This is a free event. Just bring some Reffin for the potluck


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT fun for the hole family


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

What up bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Let's do this.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

That's wats up


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. This is a great event. It's all about team work.......free event RSVP for the chance to win $200 TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:inout:BUMP....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

What up bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOT TO LOOK PRO


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOT TO LOOK PRO


Firme!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good night bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Softball bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Let's play ball


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Who plays who


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5:BUMP...lets get ready 4 this....:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

What up bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Softball bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Fun bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP..T~T~T~:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Call Richard phill or duke to register your teams now.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Break bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

June 14th softball 




July 19th beach bike cruise


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

All these are free events. Bring the fam and the bikes the cars the gear depending on the the event and let's do this.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Call in and get your team registered. It's free let's see if you take the softball championship and the $200 cashoooooola


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Gracias for the bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up everyone. There is like 5 teams so far registered. Who else. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:​ BUMP....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up. Let's take this to the top.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up everyone. There is like 5 teams so far registered. Who else. TTT


Who


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Who


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:run:~T~T~T~:run:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump it up


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*T*:thumbsup: *The T**p*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Great event this summer.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Yea BOYYY


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

STYLECC61 said:


> The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon


Good video. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning TTT. Bump time


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good night bump.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:machinegun:BUMP...work 2day...:machinegun:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> :machinegun:BUMP...work 2day...:machinegun:


No Pues vale.......ni pedo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump time. Let's get our teams registerd


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:boink:BUMP:boink:will all have a nice day out


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O yes ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Call Richard and get registered. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest bump.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​TO THE TOP*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey batter hey batter .... SWING


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hey batter hey batter .... SWING


Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5: sweet should b fun!!!!:yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hno:BUMP BUMP....:cheesy:savethatday...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump fun for the whole family


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:drama:GO DODGERS....​ T~T~T~


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

There is still time to register for the teams. TTT. Don't be shy


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Just wanted to remind everyone out there that we have our car cruise next Sunday. Hope to see a great turn out. TTT. Any questions call me at 562-879-4376


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> :drama:GO DODGERS....​ T~T~T~


BUMPx7


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave: T~T~T~ cotton kandy!!! cash $ & trophy...:x: ​come on get in the game...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> :wave: T~T~T~ cotton kandy!!! cash $ & trophy...:x: ​come on get in the game...


$200 and the winners trophy!!!! TTT. Let's do this


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes:should b a fun day !!!:yes:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

It's going to be fun for fam


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

FUN 4 EVERYONE FAMILY EVENT...DONT 4GET TO SIGN UP...:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Start signing up winners of the softball tournament gets $200 and a trophy and a good ass time


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

how many teams signed up yet ?:dunno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

meno97 said:


> how many teams signed up yet ?:dunno:


I think 6 teams


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

fun day in the sun...:thumbsup: good food at that bring a side dish....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Sign up get your spot come have a goodtime


----------



## Rojo909 (Mar 26, 2012)

When is the date for this event I think I can get team together


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Rojo909 said:


> When is the date for this event I think I can get team together


June 14


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Rojo909 said:


> When is the date for this event I think I can get team together


 :thumbsup:sweet lets do it pass the word should b fun & alot of food sign up!! hit up duke r richard...thanks


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Break bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:boink::boink: bump :boink::boink: cash $


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump it up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Let's play ball


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

so how many clubs r signed up lets get a roll call list going


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:cheesy:BUMP should b fun...:run:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

What's the registration fee? And do we need to be 
From a club to participate ?


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

Never mind. Just read first page


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIG MICK-DOGG said:


> What's the registration fee? And do we need to be
> From a club to participate ?


Chale free event. Open to anyone!!! Solo riders. And clubs!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: yeah lets get this rolling !!!!:roflmao:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::x: lets c who takes the tropy & $ :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Let's play ball


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:ninja:lets do this its all going down :ninja:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT come win some cash the tournament is free can't beat that with a baseball bat


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTMFT come win some cash the tournament is free can't beat that with a baseball bat


Lol. Yup fun and chance to win some cash money.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:run:come join us 4 some fun & the pool will b open...:drama:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Horse shoes


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Potluck. Bring a dish.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey layitlow layitlow layitlow BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ttt :roflmao:​ fun days...


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Hour bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Break bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:happy hr.:run: ​pm bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

And to the top we go again. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT Don't miss out


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's make this a great event!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Fun for the whole family


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

​bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Who signed up


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :boink:4 the whole familia...:boink:BUMP..n.... should b fun...:run:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Fun for the whole family


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

TTT for Latins Finest & Drifting on a Memory, You know we gotta check it out! Also going on Friday Night May 16th in the City of Moreno Valley...










Lotta fun to be had! See you All there.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

FEEL FREE TO COMENT ON OUR PAGE. HERE ARE A COUPLE THINGS THAT OUR CLUB HAS COMING UP. ALL WELCOMED TO COME OUT AN HAVE A GREAT TIME.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

​bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump TTMFT


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

Lordz of kustomz will be there supporting our raza..


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Almost here lots of fun


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

lordz of kuztomz said:


> Lordz of kustomz will be there supporting our raza..


thanks 4 the support c u guys then...:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao:its friday...:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP come OUT & SUPPORT & have a good time...:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:nicoderm:~BUMP~T~T~T~


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Break bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lets do this


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: we ready...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:lets do this, will b a nice fun day...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:​come out & support....


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Fun for the whole family


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Next Saturday it's going down at Saboba


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

~T~T~T~ BUMP THIS @ THE TOP.....bring the family....:yes:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

It's going to be lots of fun don't miss it


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

how many teams are competing ? :dunno::drama::banghead::ninja:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

meno97 said:


> how many teams are competing ? :dunno::drama::banghead::ninja:


I believe there's 9 teams so far


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

GO DODGERS....dont 4get to bring ur baseball caps...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

PM BUMP....SABOBA SAT. am:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Saturday pictures!!!!


----------

